
This VC-Turned-Coach Makes Tech's Top CEOs Cry - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/jerry-colonna-makes-founders-cry-7e7453d69df5#.8ah6w1g5g
======
paulddraper
"Those who can't do, teach"

~~~
luckydude
Wow, that's harsh. And I don't take that point of view at all, if you read his
history, he's done plenty.

There is a long tradition of this sort of thing, when I was starting up my
company Bob Young (redhat) gave me a lot of advice, he was like your Dad is,
ahead of you and knows what to do in a lot of situations where only experience
helps you. I've seen that a bunch on an ad-hoc basis, this seems like a
formalization of the same thing.

My reaction to the article was "huh, I took early retirement, don't really
want to work, but if these guys could use me, I'd do that." It's a pay it
forward kind of thing, us old folks still have a little value.

And most (all?) founders will tell you how lonely it becomes to be in charge.
I had a great boss ~25 years ago who said "30 seconds of indecision will put
you backwards 3 months". He was right, but it leaves you with noone to talk to
about that indecision. This guy seems like the guy you could talk to and work
out the things that you can't discuss with your team.

